# IBS & Sinusitis (chronic)



## badfoot (Oct 5, 1999)

Anyone else suffer from this combination? I've had IBS C&D for 12 years, and gradually have developed chronic sinus problems year round. I've been dairy free, which seemed to help initially, but not in the long term. I already eat very carefully (veg., brown rice, fish etc.) Any suggestions appreciated. blessings.


----------



## clare (Jan 9, 2002)

I have had chronic sinusitis for years, and also appraently IBS, tho I was only diagnosed this week.I am conviced the 2 are linked, but don't know how!Eg. when I took the laxatives for the barium enema my sinuses dired up completely.When I take the anti-spasmodics for cramp my sinuses clear!!All I can think is it's a mucous membrane thing!


----------



## clare (Jan 9, 2002)

I have had chronic sinusitis for years, and also appraently IBS, tho I was only diagnosed this week.I am conviced the 2 are linked, but don't know how!Eg. when I took the laxatives for the barium enema my sinuses dired up completely.When I take the anti-spasmodics for cramp my sinuses clear!!All I can think is it's a mucous membrane thing!


----------



## Stampede66 (Jan 21, 2002)

I actually signed on to create a thread regarding a very similar issue. I was very surprised to see this thread already as I appear to have convinced myself (no one agrees with me) that breathing and IBS are connected. I can't get a doctor to agree or even look into it as they refuse to acknowledge that there may be a link of any sort.My problem is a little different. I start off with IBS-C, major bloating and difficulty breathing (sinusitis blockage also, but breathing I am more concerned about, particularly wheezing). A couple of days later I start sneezing like a maniac (allergies I guess) and then the IBS-D kicks in. Several days later I am then again back to my everyday state. This happens to me several times a year. Anyone have a similar problem?I have also seen an allergist regarding the problem and he says that it is Ashtma. Well, I have an inhaler that I only use for the above problem and also I don't have any difficulty breathing when I am not bloated. Asthma is not likely the problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## Stampede66 (Jan 21, 2002)

I actually signed on to create a thread regarding a very similar issue. I was very surprised to see this thread already as I appear to have convinced myself (no one agrees with me) that breathing and IBS are connected. I can't get a doctor to agree or even look into it as they refuse to acknowledge that there may be a link of any sort.My problem is a little different. I start off with IBS-C, major bloating and difficulty breathing (sinusitis blockage also, but breathing I am more concerned about, particularly wheezing). A couple of days later I start sneezing like a maniac (allergies I guess) and then the IBS-D kicks in. Several days later I am then again back to my everyday state. This happens to me several times a year. Anyone have a similar problem?I have also seen an allergist regarding the problem and he says that it is Ashtma. Well, I have an inhaler that I only use for the above problem and also I don't have any difficulty breathing when I am not bloated. Asthma is not likely the problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## GraceFromSoCal (Feb 1, 2002)

I've had both sinus problems (chronic, year-round) and IBS-D for decades. I've also noticed a correlation between certain events and my two problems. For example, every time I've had surgery, my breathing improves for a couple of days. Is this due to something in the anesthesia? the oxygen? something else?This is a very interesting topic...I'm anxious to see what others might have to say.


----------



## GraceFromSoCal (Feb 1, 2002)

I've had both sinus problems (chronic, year-round) and IBS-D for decades. I've also noticed a correlation between certain events and my two problems. For example, every time I've had surgery, my breathing improves for a couple of days. Is this due to something in the anesthesia? the oxygen? something else?This is a very interesting topic...I'm anxious to see what others might have to say.


----------



## itchi (Feb 24, 1999)

I have IBS C and sinus problems too, but my IBS C came from the antibiotics I took for the chronic sinus problem. One connection though is that foods that bother my IBS often also bother my sinuses(for instance wheat and dairy).Itchi


----------



## itchi (Feb 24, 1999)

I have IBS C and sinus problems too, but my IBS C came from the antibiotics I took for the chronic sinus problem. One connection though is that foods that bother my IBS often also bother my sinuses(for instance wheat and dairy).Itchi


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Look into histamine and its effect on the GI Tract, which can be triggered some different ways.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Look into histamine and its effect on the GI Tract, which can be triggered some different ways.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

Count me in this club...year round sinusitis and IBS C type. What Eric said is very important...check it out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

Count me in this club...year round sinusitis and IBS C type. What Eric said is very important...check it out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

My doctor told me that mere post nasal drip can cause gas, if that is any help? So based on that response, it would appear that anyone with allergies or sinus problems year round (as I have) might have some G.I. issues arising because of it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

My doctor told me that mere post nasal drip can cause gas, if that is any help? So based on that response, it would appear that anyone with allergies or sinus problems year round (as I have) might have some G.I. issues arising because of it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

Grace..... your IBS probably improved after surgery because your intestinal tract is empty.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

Grace..... your IBS probably improved after surgery because your intestinal tract is empty.


----------



## MaritimeGirl (Feb 11, 2001)

I logged on today for the same reason. We started discussing sinus several days ago in the Women's Issues when we started talking about Candida. I've had chronic sinus problems/nasal drip/allergies(?) for about 7 years. I can't get rid of the pain in my face. I've tried MANY things. I even had a brain scan to check for cancer. I do not eat dairy but I'm noticing a connection to breads and sugars(?). It's bad enough that IBS-D interferes with my family life but when my sinuses flare up it's harder to get control of it and the constant headaches/face pain makes me cranky. I've really noticed that my health issue is making an impact on my 5 year old. Any help/advice would be appreciated.


----------



## MaritimeGirl (Feb 11, 2001)

I logged on today for the same reason. We started discussing sinus several days ago in the Women's Issues when we started talking about Candida. I've had chronic sinus problems/nasal drip/allergies(?) for about 7 years. I can't get rid of the pain in my face. I've tried MANY things. I even had a brain scan to check for cancer. I do not eat dairy but I'm noticing a connection to breads and sugars(?). It's bad enough that IBS-D interferes with my family life but when my sinuses flare up it's harder to get control of it and the constant headaches/face pain makes me cranky. I've really noticed that my health issue is making an impact on my 5 year old. Any help/advice would be appreciated.


----------



## MaggieMae (Feb 8, 2002)

I don't suffer from allergies or sinusitis, but I have noticed that every time I eat, not matter what it is, my sinuses start to drain. I have to blow my nose after every meal. I mentioned it to the doctor, but he didn't really seem concerned.


----------



## MaggieMae (Feb 8, 2002)

I don't suffer from allergies or sinusitis, but I have noticed that every time I eat, not matter what it is, my sinuses start to drain. I have to blow my nose after every meal. I mentioned it to the doctor, but he didn't really seem concerned.


----------



## itchi (Feb 24, 1999)

Where would one check out the relationship between IBS and histamine? There is likely a connection in some cases.Itchi


----------



## itchi (Feb 24, 1999)

Where would one check out the relationship between IBS and histamine? There is likely a connection in some cases.Itchi


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Histamine effects the smooth gut muscle and can cause contractions and blood vessel dialation.Then Histaimine can be triggered and released from mast cells due to chronic stress such as IBS and the fight or flight responce fits into this.The HPA axis. They know more about it now. http://www.med.ucla.edu/ndp/Newsletters/Wi...teredStress.htm Also from flus or colds or in this case chronic sinus problems.Then it can be from."Certain foods may simply not agree with you and the ingestion of these may activate the bodyï¿½s own defencemechanisms to deal with the unwelcome elements. For instance certain white blood cells known as ï¿½Mastï¿½ cellsfight the unfriendly elements by releasing a substance called ï¿½histamineï¿½. Histamine when released causesinflammation. Thus the bodyï¿½s defence system might go to work against unfriendly elements in the colon andinflammation there might cause the colon to malfunction." It should be noted that this is all "unfreindly elements" that can trigger this and these are many inclunding medications and environmental reasons.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Histamine effects the smooth gut muscle and can cause contractions and blood vessel dialation.Then Histaimine can be triggered and released from mast cells due to chronic stress such as IBS and the fight or flight responce fits into this.The HPA axis. They know more about it now. http://www.med.ucla.edu/ndp/Newsletters/Wi...teredStress.htm Also from flus or colds or in this case chronic sinus problems.Then it can be from."Certain foods may simply not agree with you and the ingestion of these may activate the bodyï¿½s own defencemechanisms to deal with the unwelcome elements. For instance certain white blood cells known as ï¿½Mastï¿½ cellsfight the unfriendly elements by releasing a substance called ï¿½histamineï¿½. Histamine when released causesinflammation. Thus the bodyï¿½s defence system might go to work against unfriendly elements in the colon andinflammation there might cause the colon to malfunction." It should be noted that this is all "unfreindly elements" that can trigger this and these are many inclunding medications and environmental reasons.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Hi folks,Your sinus and GI problems could be related. It could be a "true" allergy as the word "allergy" was originally defined, or it could be a similar reaction called food intolerance. Both can cause symptoms not only in the GI tract but anywhere. I'm allergic to soy, and my soy reaction includes a nasty sinus headache, fatigue, and mild tummy ache. I also have food intolerance to fructose, dairy, and onion (not sure if fructose is a factor in onion).The reason your doctors dismiss your observations are several: 1. Many doctors don't think, they were trained to throw drugs at every symptom, and that's what they do. 2. Food intolerance research is very new by medical establishment standards (less than 10 years old), so many doctors have never heard of it. 3. Some of the doctors who do hear of it will never accept it because their minds were closed and locked down the day they graduated med school. (issues? who, me????














)Our resident expert is Mike NoLomotil, from whom I've learned so much I'm looking into working in this field myself.







Below I'm adding some links and posts from him. There have been several discussions of this in the past few months, I'm only adding 3. I highly recommend Dr. Brostoff's book "Food Allergies and Food Intolerance: A Complete Guide to Their Identification and Treatment". It's easy to read, written for lay people. As you learn about this please try not to be intimidated by the technical detail. It's not that bad.









> quoteon't get tested for anything until you learn more about "allergy" vs" sensitivity" or "intolerance" to foods or additives. A good recommendation was made about getting the best book available on the subject at this time:"FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff (M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London) http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...r=2-1/102-64875 08-3420903While it is correct that the postprandial response (along with every othe motor and sensory response) is amplified or "upregulated" in IBS, this is not a blanket explanation for your symptoms, nor an answer. "yes there is speeding going on out on I-95 as compared to the turnpike" only acknowledges an event. It does not explain how to find what can make this happen and then how to reduce the possibility, degree, frequency and severity of the occurrence.So indeed IBS-d types suffer this problem but there are ways of isolating what is provoking it and reducing its severity or elimination it with therapies specific to whatever the provoking events are.While food allergy does cause an immediate, non-dose dependent "evacuatory" reaction in affected people similar to what you experience, it is not that prominent as the major factor in people with your symptoms and the test results and clincal presentation you describe.Maybe 8% of IBS d-types and cyclics have food ALLERGY too. SO do not rush off to get talked into any ALLERGY TESTING (IgE/IgG) just yet becasue if you do have some actual food allergy you can usually isolate it easily using specific dietary montitoring methods described in that book.You could also suffer "false allergy" or "pseudoallergy" as part of the problem. This is a form of direct-effect on the immune cells in the GI tract which causes food allergy-like symptoms (since the same end reaction occurs as if IgE or IgG[x] were provoking the reaction) but it cannot be detetced by blood tests (allergy or sensitivity) since it is local and direct.This can also be sorted out with the same dietary logging methids as are used for real allergy. Zee book will show you and explain all that to you and which foods and chemicals can cause it so you can check those things and rule them out.Now one of the things that has been found and is documentable is that the immune systems inflammatory response mechanisms are activated in the small bowel of IBS-dtypes and cyclics, and the chemicals which can cause this upregulation of the enteric and central nervous system and the smooth muscle in the intestines are inside these activated cells are are released (spill out into the surrounduing tissue or plasma if inside the blood vessel) by different classes of immune cells. There is a wide array of combinations of reactions that can occur, and up to 100 different specific mediators are potentially involved, and it is correct that this reaction can be provoked by some thing or things in the diet which will elude detection by ALLERGY TESTS since no circulating immunoglobulins specific to the food or additve are involved, AND it is very hard to isolate all the possible food or additives or colorings which can PROVOKE the onset of symptoms since these "sensitivities" are1. does dependent2. delayed onset, up to 72 hours.So sometimes you can be purely episodic, with periods of no symptoms punctuated by periods of bad symptoms, and sometimes you can seem to be symptomatic all the time so no matter what you put in there it will provoke an attack. I know...lived with that for 30 years.This is due to the nature of the mechanisms that get activated. A simple analogy: IF you were exposed to poison ivy once a month, every time you went into a crtain patch of woods, it would be easy with careful study to isolate the ivy as the cause of your inflammtory reaction.AND in between times you would be symptomatic.HOWEVER if you were into plants, and had a greenhouse full of them, and there was posion ivy and oak and sumac and some othe rare tropical plants with endogenous toxins in them and you worked in the greenhouse every day, you could be sick all the time.So you would have to figure out what was causing the problem, and it could be multpile things and your exposure frequency is so great that there is never enough time to recover between exposures.Anyway I will cut off the analogy so you can see my point. When non-allergic reactions are reponsible for provking your symptoms their nature of dose dependency, delayed onset, and your eating patterns ALL becoem variables which can make it maddening to isolate them.Some folks even conclude that since this sems to ahppen nop matter what I eat then it must have nothing to do with the diet. This is freqeuntly a bad conclusion, and leads to people needlessly suffering sometimes for decades, and taking a lot of medication they would not need to take if they were walked-through the correct process and if the right markers were there of food sensivity, were tested for that not allergy. Then you can get to the identitiy of the criminal elements in the diet and get rid of them and break the cycle.This articale gives a nice history of evolution on the subject, from the days of no understanding to the recent days of some understanding. There is some info missing that has been found since the date this was written which can be filled in easily...this is a good supplement to that book by brostoff: http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/servlet/userag ent?func=synergy&synergyAction=showFullText&doi=10.1046/j.1365-2036.2001.00951.xNow when you get the article up, click on FIGURE ONE which wil show you a very simpel MODEL of how the CNS, ENS, IMMUNE SYSTEM,and activation of proinflammatory reactiosn in the small gut can and do provoke IBS symptoms like yours...there are several variables missing...one of which is the resction of immunocytes from the circulating immune system which are in the bowel at al times doing certain job as well and which can be provoked separate and apart from just the Mast Cells shownSo to fill that in print the diagram out and then draw a line between the "IgG and..." box and the "OTHER NON Ige.." box, then DOWN straight to the RELEASE OF MEDIATORS box. Now it is as complete as is known when integrateting the findijkngs of differnt investigators and shows how the systems are all interdependent interractive and can serve as a point of origin of a reaction which brings on symptoms.So to find your way to a well-integrated approach to getting these symptoms under control, which should include the right combination (for you) of directed personalize dietary modification, behavioral therapy which is appropriate to your condition, and supportive pharmacotherapy to help reduce symptoms while the (2) primary modalities take effect, learning more about the ways in which what you eat can affect you and provoke these symptoms will help you evaluate your options (and the different "programs of treatment" people will seek to set before you to chosoe from) will help you make ratioal decisions about how to approach your condition.


 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1&t=021975&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1&t=025038&p=


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Hi folks,Your sinus and GI problems could be related. It could be a "true" allergy as the word "allergy" was originally defined, or it could be a similar reaction called food intolerance. Both can cause symptoms not only in the GI tract but anywhere. I'm allergic to soy, and my soy reaction includes a nasty sinus headache, fatigue, and mild tummy ache. I also have food intolerance to fructose, dairy, and onion (not sure if fructose is a factor in onion).The reason your doctors dismiss your observations are several: 1. Many doctors don't think, they were trained to throw drugs at every symptom, and that's what they do. 2. Food intolerance research is very new by medical establishment standards (less than 10 years old), so many doctors have never heard of it. 3. Some of the doctors who do hear of it will never accept it because their minds were closed and locked down the day they graduated med school. (issues? who, me????














)Our resident expert is Mike NoLomotil, from whom I've learned so much I'm looking into working in this field myself.







Below I'm adding some links and posts from him. There have been several discussions of this in the past few months, I'm only adding 3. I highly recommend Dr. Brostoff's book "Food Allergies and Food Intolerance: A Complete Guide to Their Identification and Treatment". It's easy to read, written for lay people. As you learn about this please try not to be intimidated by the technical detail. It's not that bad.









> quoteon't get tested for anything until you learn more about "allergy" vs" sensitivity" or "intolerance" to foods or additives. A good recommendation was made about getting the best book available on the subject at this time:"FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff (M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London) http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...r=2-1/102-64875 08-3420903While it is correct that the postprandial response (along with every othe motor and sensory response) is amplified or "upregulated" in IBS, this is not a blanket explanation for your symptoms, nor an answer. "yes there is speeding going on out on I-95 as compared to the turnpike" only acknowledges an event. It does not explain how to find what can make this happen and then how to reduce the possibility, degree, frequency and severity of the occurrence.So indeed IBS-d types suffer this problem but there are ways of isolating what is provoking it and reducing its severity or elimination it with therapies specific to whatever the provoking events are.While food allergy does cause an immediate, non-dose dependent "evacuatory" reaction in affected people similar to what you experience, it is not that prominent as the major factor in people with your symptoms and the test results and clincal presentation you describe.Maybe 8% of IBS d-types and cyclics have food ALLERGY too. SO do not rush off to get talked into any ALLERGY TESTING (IgE/IgG) just yet becasue if you do have some actual food allergy you can usually isolate it easily using specific dietary montitoring methods described in that book.You could also suffer "false allergy" or "pseudoallergy" as part of the problem. This is a form of direct-effect on the immune cells in the GI tract which causes food allergy-like symptoms (since the same end reaction occurs as if IgE or IgG[x] were provoking the reaction) but it cannot be detetced by blood tests (allergy or sensitivity) since it is local and direct.This can also be sorted out with the same dietary logging methids as are used for real allergy. Zee book will show you and explain all that to you and which foods and chemicals can cause it so you can check those things and rule them out.Now one of the things that has been found and is documentable is that the immune systems inflammatory response mechanisms are activated in the small bowel of IBS-dtypes and cyclics, and the chemicals which can cause this upregulation of the enteric and central nervous system and the smooth muscle in the intestines are inside these activated cells are are released (spill out into the surrounduing tissue or plasma if inside the blood vessel) by different classes of immune cells. There is a wide array of combinations of reactions that can occur, and up to 100 different specific mediators are potentially involved, and it is correct that this reaction can be provoked by some thing or things in the diet which will elude detection by ALLERGY TESTS since no circulating immunoglobulins specific to the food or additve are involved, AND it is very hard to isolate all the possible food or additives or colorings which can PROVOKE the onset of symptoms since these "sensitivities" are1. does dependent2. delayed onset, up to 72 hours.So sometimes you can be purely episodic, with periods of no symptoms punctuated by periods of bad symptoms, and sometimes you can seem to be symptomatic all the time so no matter what you put in there it will provoke an attack. I know...lived with that for 30 years.This is due to the nature of the mechanisms that get activated. A simple analogy: IF you were exposed to poison ivy once a month, every time you went into a crtain patch of woods, it would be easy with careful study to isolate the ivy as the cause of your inflammtory reaction.AND in between times you would be symptomatic.HOWEVER if you were into plants, and had a greenhouse full of them, and there was posion ivy and oak and sumac and some othe rare tropical plants with endogenous toxins in them and you worked in the greenhouse every day, you could be sick all the time.So you would have to figure out what was causing the problem, and it could be multpile things and your exposure frequency is so great that there is never enough time to recover between exposures.Anyway I will cut off the analogy so you can see my point. When non-allergic reactions are reponsible for provking your symptoms their nature of dose dependency, delayed onset, and your eating patterns ALL becoem variables which can make it maddening to isolate them.Some folks even conclude that since this sems to ahppen nop matter what I eat then it must have nothing to do with the diet. This is freqeuntly a bad conclusion, and leads to people needlessly suffering sometimes for decades, and taking a lot of medication they would not need to take if they were walked-through the correct process and if the right markers were there of food sensivity, were tested for that not allergy. Then you can get to the identitiy of the criminal elements in the diet and get rid of them and break the cycle.This articale gives a nice history of evolution on the subject, from the days of no understanding to the recent days of some understanding. There is some info missing that has been found since the date this was written which can be filled in easily...this is a good supplement to that book by brostoff: http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/servlet/userag ent?func=synergy&synergyAction=showFullText&doi=10.1046/j.1365-2036.2001.00951.xNow when you get the article up, click on FIGURE ONE which wil show you a very simpel MODEL of how the CNS, ENS, IMMUNE SYSTEM,and activation of proinflammatory reactiosn in the small gut can and do provoke IBS symptoms like yours...there are several variables missing...one of which is the resction of immunocytes from the circulating immune system which are in the bowel at al times doing certain job as well and which can be provoked separate and apart from just the Mast Cells shownSo to fill that in print the diagram out and then draw a line between the "IgG and..." box and the "OTHER NON Ige.." box, then DOWN straight to the RELEASE OF MEDIATORS box. Now it is as complete as is known when integrateting the findijkngs of differnt investigators and shows how the systems are all interdependent interractive and can serve as a point of origin of a reaction which brings on symptoms.So to find your way to a well-integrated approach to getting these symptoms under control, which should include the right combination (for you) of directed personalize dietary modification, behavioral therapy which is appropriate to your condition, and supportive pharmacotherapy to help reduce symptoms while the (2) primary modalities take effect, learning more about the ways in which what you eat can affect you and provoke these symptoms will help you evaluate your options (and the different "programs of treatment" people will seek to set before you to chosoe from) will help you make ratioal decisions about how to approach your condition.


 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1&t=021975&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1&t=025038&p=


----------

